# Rescue Remedy during labor -- thoughts?



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone used RR during labor -- experience with it? Was it useful? Placebo affect? Is it dangerous during labor? Thank you!


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Rescue Remedy is definitely NOT dangerous during labor. Can't think of anytime it would be dangerous.

It can be helpful for a mama who feels she is starting to 'lose it'...but I don't know as I'd use/recommend it just for normal labor. Not that it would be dangerous, just that RR is essentially for 'trauma' (on any level). I like for my clients to have it on hand, in case they do get to a 'losing it' space (or in case of a real emergency, of course).


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

Ahh, I didn't know you could take it when needed -- I thought you had to anticipate. How long does it take to work?


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

It's pretty much immediate.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it's about time I buy some of this stuff, since everyone on here is always talking about it!!! Seems like magic in a bottle!


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Great idea, I got some for the birth and forgot to take it, so make sure your birth partner helps you remember!


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

i took it when we decided to transfer.
it was helpful


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I took it after DS2 and the placenta were already delivered. I was feeling shaky after wards and didn't want to stand up to get out of the bathtub. I got orange juice once i got to bed and i found that just as helpful or maybe it was the combination as I took them only 10 minutes apart.


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

It doesn't affect milk production or the milk the baby receives?


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

RR is a flower essence, operates at a subtle level and is very very gentle. It is not like other herbal tinctures in that respect. All the flower essences are more or less like homeopathic remedies in being subtle, gentle and totally non-harmful--even if it didn't help, the herbs would not hurt you at all. There is really *no* contra-indication, no toxicity level. Take it at need--even every 10-15 min. for an hour or even more, during any shaky or upset time. It does work fast, no need to anticipate it's use.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I love RR, but for me taking RR during labor (I did, several times) was a bit akin to throwing a wet wipe at a forest fire.


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
I love RR, but for me taking RR during labor (I did, several times) was a bit akin to throwing a wet wipe at a forest fire.









Okay, this is funny.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i loved it and will be trying it again this time.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

I use RR a lot for my anxiety issues. It was great before my wedding, during my last birth and has been really good when the kidnik flips out. I don't usually reserve it for "trauma" so much as "stress." I have a nice big bottle ready to go.


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

It was great for the after shakes. My legs would start going crazy and I would take some and it would stop pretty quick.

I so have it packed already in my birthing center bag.

Good luck!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

What form do you all take and how do you use it? All I have is the spray (DD's doc gave it to us prior to her surgery and just said to spray it all around both of us and it would still have a calming effect just from breathing it in). But the alcohol smell to it just grosses me out.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I used it during labor. It took the edge off of my painful back labor for a minute. I think I'd have had to drink it to have a real effect that lasted. I do use it now though for anxiety. I have the drops that you place under your tongue. Taste is horrid but it evaporates fairly quickly because of the alcohol content.


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

I use the liquid version under the toungue. I also read on infants/small children you can rub it into the sole of their foot and it helps also. My 6 year freaks at blood and if he wont take it orally I put some in his hand and rub it in. Seems to work.

Good luck!


----------



## GSMama (Jul 26, 2006)

I love love love Rescue Remedy! I carry it with me in my purse for tough mornings at work. I did use it during labour but I'm not sure that it had the same effect on me as it does on a regular day.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I used RR for my first homebirth...my midwife gave it to me several times during and after labor.

I didn't use it for my second HB and I didn't really notice a difference. I agree with PP that is is like throwing a wet wipe on a forest fire.


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

I took some of the liquid form at the very beginning of my labor when I was feeling a bit freaked out about having a third child arrive that night (my middle one was only 14 months and pretty needy). It definitely cleared my head enough to make me calmer so I could focus on the goodness of the birth ahead of me!

Later my mother rubbed a bit of the cream version on my forehead after my daughter was born because I got the shakes and was a touch shocky since the pushing phase went so very quickly (2 minutes!). It was sort of a wonder drug for that and I was really glad that it was available. I definitely recommend using it when needed during labor!


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't recall if I took any during labor, I intended to , but might have slipped my mind









I definately took it pp, flower essences are wonderful!


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

My MW gave me some during labor. If I remember correctly she also had Traumeel. I know that Luna and I both got some of both after the birth, as it was a bit rough at the end.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
I love RR, but for me taking RR during labor (I did, several times) was a bit akin to throwing a wet wipe at a forest fire.









OMG - I actually just snorted with laughter!









My midwife gave it to me after the birth of my fourth child because I was seriously out of it and really shaky. I think it helped. That and actually having my child in my arms.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I used it and there is a significant shift after you see my midwife give it to me on my birth video. One second I was yelling and saying I can't do it I can't do it (my cervix didn't open all the way) (she gives it to me here) and suddenly I was focused and calm. And out comes baby!









Danielle*


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm actually in desperite need of some now! Off to take some!

Danielle*


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I have used a combination of Rescue Remedy and homeopathic Gelsimium with clients who were under stress during labor. At one birth, a husband came out and said to me, "What WAS that?!" (I HAD explained what they were and the effects they could have...) I told him again what I had given her, and asked why...was she okay? And he answered that she was completely serene. Calm, relaxed, and laboring beautifully...whereas five minutes before she had been a disaster. He had not been a believer in homeopathics or RR, but he said, "Wow. That stuff really DOES work!"

In my own times of freak-out-edness, I have used the combo, as well. I have found the effect to often be similar to that of a very low dose of xanax...that it just calmed me down, and made it considerably easier to attend to whatever the task at hand happened to be.


----------

